# MTB in Kassel



## Senatorin (6. April 2009)

Kann mir denn mal einer geeignete Touren sagen durch den Wald in Kassel, ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen hier nicht 

War letzte Woche unterwegs, und war dann auch an nem schönen Fleckchen, was aber auch genauso schnell wieder vorbei war. 

Wo kann man denn in der Nähe von Kirchditmold auch mal ein bisschen was bergiges und waldiges fahren? Oder muss ich auf RR nun umsteigen 

Gruss Christina


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2009)

Senatorin schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in der Nähe von Kirchditmold auch mal ein bisschen was bergiges und waldiges fahren?



wenn du von Kichditmold den Wald und die Berge nicht findest dann hilft nur ein Kompass, ich würde dann in Richtung "W" fahren, das ist links von "N"

Im Zweifelsfall hilft auch eine Karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (6. April 2009)

Scherzkeks!


----------



## weezy (6. April 2009)

Wenn du in Kirchditmold wohnst dann bietet sich natürlich der Habichtswald an, liegt ja direkt vor deiner Tür. Hessenschanze hoch und du bist da.
Ansonst ist der Reinhardtswald sehr zu empfehlen. Teilweise Menschenleer aber wenn man den Falschen Tag erwischt dann trifft auf eine Rentner-Wandergruppe nach den anderen. Wenn du von Immenhausen/Holzhausen Richtung Reinhardtshagen fährst dann musst du auch erst einmal ein paar höhenmeter erklimmen. Dürften etwa 20km+ von Kirchditmold sein.
Im Osten von Kassel liegt noch der Meisner Naturpark...kann ich aber nicht viel dazu agen da ich erst einmal dort war...war auch sehr angenehm.

Schlag dir einfach mal http://maps.google.de auf und schau welcher Wald dir am besten passt.

Viel Spass bei suchen und fahren


----------



## bugfreak (7. April 2009)

Wenn es auch etwas weg sein darf von Kirchditmold...
Mit der Bahn nach Helsa, Über den Radweg nach Wickenrode und dann die Strecke vom http://www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de/ abgefahren.
Oder mit dem Auto zum Bilsteinparkplatz oder dem Freibad Großalmerode und von dort gestartet.
Ist recht gut ausgeschildert und das ganze Jahr befahrbar.


----------



## Senatorin (7. April 2009)

Danke euch ! 

@Bug einmal Bilstein Marathonstrecke und nie wieder


----------



## In-Nomine (12. April 2009)

Warum ??? so schlimm iss sie ja auch net ...


----------



## Tanic (17. April 2009)

....oder du fährst richtung Harleshäuser Schwimmbad. Ab da ca. 2 KM Schotterpiste hoch. Dann sollteste an der Kreuzung Rasenallee sein. Selbige Kreuzung wird gerade überquert und siehe da.....

Halte dich gerade aus und es gibt etliche Wege Richtung Herkules, Dörnberg oder Zierenberg.


----------

